# TODAY IS MY TWO YEAR ANNIVERSARY



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey gang
Tomorrow I've been here two years making trouble LOL
I just wanted to thank Martin for developing a great site and his continued improvement of LJs. I also want to thank all the folks that were here long before me, I feel the core members are what set the path for such a great place with their expertize and friendly approach to all the new folks. I have grained dozens of friends world wide through Ljs that are amazing talents and they are the best folks on the planet. I thank you all, old and new members for making LJs a great woodworking family.

JIM


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Three cheers for Jim and to Martyn for the forethought to build such a great site…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Jim! Happy anniversary! You have really contributed a lot to the site. 

Sheila


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy anniversary Jim! You and many other contributors like yourself are the reason LJ's is such a great community .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Jim! I still don't know how you find the time for all your comments and projects.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, I'm just a newbie but I've been here long enough to have seen a great many of your posts and have come to know how much you welcome people and encourage them so I know for a fact that you have made a great deal of difference here. I'm sure that your contributions are recognized by many others who have been here longer than I. Congratulations! I think LJ is great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats!! Party time) I'll make a cake, just baked one for my wife's b-day. I think she might have taken the Lord's name in vane when she saw me cutting the top off the lower layer to level it off. I figured it ws like work inside a sheetrock wall, nobody will ever see it and it won't affect the final product if it isn't perfect ;-))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

happy 'bday jim ,

i hope you get those training wheels

you have always wanted !


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy LJ'day Jim this place wouldnt be the same without you

Andy


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

a1jim, congrats! Thanks for your contributions. Martyn, thanks for the forum.

Topamax, what do you think bakers do to level cakes before icing?


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

hi happy anniversary jim i am very very glad that i found this website and be came a member its one of the best thing i ever did every one is so friendly and helpful it doesn't mater where you come from or what you do for a living as long as you love working with wood you are one of the family

branch


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thank God there's only a few of them.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy LJ Day, Jim!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Congratulations Jim!* I suppose You'll be *"Tapping A Keg of Nails"* for the big occasion.

*Barb, & I wish you the best.*


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, that's quite a milestone! Congratulations!

I appreciate your blogs. I like the idea of being able to go back to the beginning and learn from your posts. It's as if you were just down the street and I pop over to your shop for a Coke….


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim, Happy anniversary and thank you for being such a nice guy and an encourager.
How old is lumberjock?
Who is the oldest member?


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! 2 yrs for Jim, Thats great! Happy Anniversary! 
What little time I`ve been here has been great, thanks to people like you.
Now NO partying near the table saw, I mean It!
Thanks Jim for all you do to help us along.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on two years, Jim. You are one of the 'leaders' in setting tone for this place, and I always look forward to your posts. Thanks for being you!


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Jim I bet that was a fast two Years? Keep up your great in put you a corner post of LJ Looking for many more years of you taltent!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations on two years, Jim.

Lee


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats Jim…happy anniversary!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations too! It wouldnt be the same without you. We know your not going anywhere soon, you have way to much fun on this site.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there jimbo….lol…hapy 2 year mark..its wonderful having you as a part of the lumber jock world…hope your getting some saw dust up there…its almost to hot for saw dust here…might catch a fire….lol….....i hope there will be a 2 year cake…or maybe two cupcakes….....grizz


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

CONGRATS JIM.I AM SURE YOU WILL HAVE MANY MORE.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope you are around for another two OR twenty!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim,
Congratulations… we are fortunate to have you as an LJ.
May we continue to enjoy your kindness, skill and generosity for many more years.
Ellen


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Happy 2 years ! Time flies when you're having fun. Next thing you know you will have been here for 20 years….......................Schloemoe…Rick…........Make a cake and I'll come help you eat it…


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

congratulations Jim, I am about a month behind you.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Great to still have you around, you old router hoarder….............


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Happy anniversary, Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks so very much everyone.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

It's good to see that you have encouraged so many.
Thank you for that.
Jamie


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

happy anniverary jim looking foward to many more years of advice and project ideas from you so stick around


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations Jim and thanks for sharing your vast experience in wood working.

Sharad


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

A gazillion post in only 2 years…WOW!!!

Congrats Jim, look forward to the next two years with you!!!!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy LJ birthday Jim.
It is people like you that make this site so happy and busy.

Enjoy!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy anniversary Jim!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks and Happy anniversary, Jim!
Keep enjoying LJ and keep posting!!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Jim. I'm sure that there will be many more to come.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Jim!! 
You should try posting once in a while, to let everybody know you're here…


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

2 years old, 
Time for the terrible two's…..

Have fun with that.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations to one of the most encouraging people on the site. It wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Happy anniversary, Jim. Great to have you on this site


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Jim!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet… Happy anniversary!


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

congrats on your 2 years,time sure is flying by.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you Jim…......... I guess that your next goal will be to hit 54,836 posts by your 3rd year!

Thanks for always being there for LJ's and all you provide. You are what makes this site what it is!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Anniversary !!! Bravo for always having something good to say to everyone !!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s with the B-day and enjoy it without any dust near you )

Dennis


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim … 36558 posts in only TWO YEARS! Happy anniversary, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Two year fly by in no time, Congrats on your anniversary and thanks for all your input and kind words…BC


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy anniversary Jim. May we be blessed by you with many more. I'm looking for many more posts from you. This is the year for 40,00 posts! Best wishes, Rand


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Jim. You were one of the first to welcome me to Lj's and it didn't take me long to realize how big of an asset you are to this site. Thanks for all the post and comments. Maybe in all your spare time you could step it up a little! LOL.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy anniversary Jim. You are the best!
Bill


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy anniversary, Jim. It is our good fortune to have you around.
Here's to many more anniversaries… and comments.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations. I have 3 places for wood working I like to visit. Obviously… this is one of my top three. LOL.

I guess I didn't notice 2 years went by. I'm at …hmmm… I think about 2.8 years. For the life of me, I wouldn't know when 3 years exactly would be?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*kerux* ,

how about 
1,095 days ,

in 58 days !


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats Jim, It is obvious to most including Myself, just how much dedication and effort You contribute to this wonderful source of experience and info for us fellow Jocks ! Your kind words are scattered through out this site and like most ,I greatly appreciate Your comments and expertise You share with us all ! Once again CONGRATS and wishing You many,many more Years of Lumber Jocking !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations! You are now Biannual….. next is limitless… keep it going.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary Jim! You are one of the reasons this site is so great!


----------



## jpwatson (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats, Jim!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks to you all


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Jim,

Two years, huh? What can I say that hasn't already been said ?...... I can't think of anything, so hang for a little longer, if possible, and keep making that sawdust…...Oh yea….and put more ink in your typewriter… lol.


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy anniversary Jim!!! Glad you're part of this community.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

36595 posts in 731 days ~ I can't think of anyone that has contributed more to this site. Don't know how you make the time… but you sure are generous with it and with the encouragement. Respect!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Jim, it wouldn't be the same here without you. GB and have a good day. mike


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jim, Your a great guy and thank you for sharing your friendship and Knowledge with all of us


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Missed this whilst I was on holidays with the family; Congratulations Jim!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

A belated congratulations on your 2nd Jim. You are the best. keep it up!


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy anniversary, Jim. more to follow .


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I am late, but still, Congrats!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank agian one and all
you too Bob LOL


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

I missed it, happy late anniversary. Always appreciate the comments you make.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Kudos, Old trees just grow stronger, and old rivers grow wilder every day!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations - -

Ya know - every day I look at the forum topics and every day I see "today is my two year anniversary".

FYI - Today, August 21st, is my 39th wedding anniversary.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy two year anniversary Jim. You have been a great asset to this site.

God Bless
tom


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats Jim, Thanks for all your posts and encoaragements.

CtL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot every one I guess this post keeps recycling.
Happy Thirty ninth anniversary Rich
Plus the 21st is my wives birthday a good day for us both.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Well all I know is that you've been welcoming people and making friends faster than a hare on fire!!! Great to know you, great to have you here!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats on the anniversary, Jim! Many more to come!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

YEA!!!!!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Jim, the place wouldn't be the same without you. Hope you're with us for many years to come.


----------

